# colombian cigars



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

have to travel to bogota, colombia next week and was wondering if anyone knows anything about colombian cigar brand names. are they any good ? what are the price range ? I am sure Cuban cigars will be offered; however; I never had one and could not tell the difference between real ones and fake ones..so I will probably pass. Anyone know a good cigar bar there ? i would like to have to info before I go into something blind...


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm....I dont think people go to Columbia for the cigars. It's not the tobacco that they are know for !!!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

There's a La Casa Del Habano in Colombia, but it's in Cali and and not Bogota. Not too sure about local selections.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The fakes will almost all be Coheeebas. If you skip those and jump on RA, Boli, or the other lesser names you'll probably be fine.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We can't post about Cuban cigars on this forum. As for columbian cigars, I would certainly try one if they have any. Most good tobacco is grown in Central America and the Caribbean, but maybe you'll find a jewel.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Curtis, if you would like to know a little about Colombian cigars check out my website! route45cigars.com

In Bogota a good place to go is La Cava Del Puro which is a cigar lounge and is located right next to the Andino Mall. It's between Carrera 12 and 12A on Calle 82, just look for Palos de Moguer and it's about 2 shops down. Here you can find a couple brands of Colombian cigars as well as real non Colombian cigars. 

canuck2099, believe it or not Colombia is known for tobacco, just more so for the cigarette tobacco but also for filler. But I get what you're saying and do have to agree that one will often first think of the women, coffee, alcohol, emeralds, gold....well, you get the idea.

Anyways, I hope I was some help before your travels. By the way, you will most likely be able to find Don Jose Correa cigars which are becoming very popular! Have a fun trip, I know you will!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Now I know. now to hunt for a colombian cigar. lol. My dad never told me this, unless he knew and just didn't say anything cause he didn't want me smoking. lol.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do a search for Bravo Cigars, they make a Coulmbian puros. They are middle of the road smokes to me. Not a dog rocket but not super premium by any means.


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

Colombian cigars said:


> Curtis, if you would like to know a little about Colombian cigars check out my website! route45cigars.com
> 
> In Bogota a good place to go is La Cava Del Puro which is a cigar lounge and is located right next to the Andino Mall. It's between Carrera 12 and 12A on Calle 82, just look for Palos de Moguer and it's about 2 shops down. Here you can find a couple brands of Colombian cigars as well as real non Colombian cigars.
> 
> ...


thanks. I am very familiar with the Andino Mall and the Zona Rosa...I had just started smoking cigars....so in the past I may not have paid much attention as I was always at the Irish pub or Bogota beer company...This trip, I will try to get there, but I am staying closer to Centro 93...will let you guys know what happens.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be interested to hear what happens - not that I anticipate getting to Colombia any time soon but it still sounds quite interesting.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Colombian cigars said:


> Curtis, if you would like to know a little about Colombian cigars check out my website! route45cigars.com
> 
> In Bogota a good place to go is La Cava Del Puro which is a cigar lounge and is located right next to the Andino Mall. It's between Carrera 12 and 12A on Calle 82, just look for Palos de Moguer and it's about 2 shops down. Here you can find a couple brands of Colombian cigars as well as real non Colombian cigars.
> 
> ...


"...and do have to agree that one will often first think of the women..." That was definitely my first thought bro - know a couple of Columbian girls and ... well - nuff said!


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Colombian cigars said:


> But I get what you're saying and do have to agree that one will often first think of the women, coffee, alcohol, emeralds, gold....well, you get the idea.


If you wanna hang out, you've gotta take her out....


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Just dont smoke the powdered cigars. LOL. They might be good but will leave your tongue a little numb. So Ive heard any way. Keep us updated would like to hear what you find. Have a safe trip.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Goodkat said:


> If you wanna hang out, you've gotta take her out....


Yep!!! My first thought as well :mrgreen: Love some Eric Clapton........


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Curtis, there's another store that does have good cigars right in the Parque 93 (right on the north east corner of Cra 11A and Calle 93A), but honestly I can't vouch 100% as I haven't bought from them but from what I have heard is that they are pretty reputable and seem to take care of their cigars. If I am not mistaken, Don Jose Correa cigars can be found here too. There's also an English pub and another Bogota Beer Company (they are almost like Starbucks!). Either way, you're really not that far from La Cava Del Puro, should only be the minimum $ for a taxi, about 3,500-5,000 Pesos, the higher amount being at night.

Wilson, no need to hunt! Just check out my website _*route45cigars.com*_ (sorry, still can't post links yet). We specialize in Colombian cigars and have 2 brands with 6 blends at the moment. The market for cigars in Colombia hasn't been very strong at all in the past but I'd say that within the last year or so it has been picking up. I'm sure your dad can name a couple brands at least!

teedles915, as far as I am aware Bravo is no longer making cigars.


----------



## curtis (Jan 23, 2011)

be there tomorrow..............


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Curtis, did you ever make it back!? I just wanted to check and see how things went.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Becareful they don't make it from something else.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Colombian women can be muy caliente!


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Stinkdyr said:


> Colombian women can be muy caliente!


I agree!


----------

